# Early  rays



## Lalo (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## indycycling (Nov 16, 2022)

Simply gorgeous bikes Lalo!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2022)

I bet @60sstuff would dig these 😎


----------



## Lalo (Nov 16, 2022)

December  14th, 1963
Original Paint, Chrome, tires, 12 line seat. 
I have  not seen another original blue Stingray stamped in  1963


----------



## nick tures (Nov 17, 2022)

wow stunning bikes !!


----------



## Lalo (Nov 18, 2022)

Lalo said:


> December  14th, 1963
> Original Paint, Chrome, tires, 12 line seat.
> I have  not seen another original blue Stingray stamped in  1963
> 
> View attachment 1733761






Lalo said:


> View attachment 1733266








View attachment 1735208


----------

